# Sinnington Court



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

I have completed building a model of SINNINGTON COURT to a scale of 1.96 (or as near to it as I could get) and put her on the gallery.
she was built using what photos I could find, but she might have at a later date been altered along with her sister ships by having her engine and boiler casings raised along with other alterations.
I would like to thank all of you who replied to my questions relating to the ship herself, extra thank you to SHIPBUILDER for sending me some plans of HANNINGTON COURT, and A.D. FROST for pointing out she was flushed decked aft, obvious to me now ,but not at the time of asking, as being a green hand I originally built the hull as a three islander.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gretaston sm,29th march 2014,22:02.re:sinnigton court.great model.thank you for sharing,regards ben27


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

You are more than welcome ben27,thank you for your reply.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Gretaston,
Oh, so you're a bit of a green hand, are you?
I'd like to see what you can do when you get good.

Beautifully done, mate. Any chance of some more pix showing detail?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello PETE, Thank you for your kind comments, try as I might I cannot get any clear close-ups, the closer I get the more hazy the photo is, however I have put up six photos that may give a little more detail.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gretaston.sm.today.06:03;re:sinnington court.#5.great pictures.thanks for sharing regards ben27


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

What a labour of love! Congratulations Gretaston on a spectacular model! I too would like to see what you can do when you get good at model building.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Gretaston,
All I can say is - Goodness Me!
I almost felt as if I was on board.

When you can see your way clear, get yourself a macro lens so we can all properly appreciate the beauty, precision and detail of your work.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Well done Tom,
An excellent model with much detail...It reminds me of my three voyages in her 
sistership Dallington Court - 1945/46.
We Deck crew demolished the wartime bridge protection and rebuilt it to its
prewar appearance.I posted the relevant photos today.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

makko said:


> What a labour of love! Congratulations Gretaston on a spectacular model! I too would like to see what you can do when you get good at model building.
> 
> Rgds.
> Dave


Hello, DAVE, as for improvement well I don't know as I am very much a lone man, I don't ask anyone how to do this that or the other I keep at it in my own way until I am satisfied with what I am trying to make, as for example planking, I tried half a dozen different ways and could not get on with any of them, until I mastered the technique of grouting, I find it much easier to mark out the whole deck or hatch cover on one sheet of ply then grout in the seams, however when in the fullness of time I build my next model and put her on the gallery one can be the judge of any improvement.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Pete D Pirate said:


> Gretaston,
> All I can say is - Goodness Me!
> I almost felt as if I was on board.
> 
> ...


Will do Pete, I will get something better than this mobile phone.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

stan mayes said:


> Well done Tom,
> An excellent model with much detail...It reminds me of my three voyages in her
> sistership Dallington Court - 1945/46.
> We Deck crew demolished the wartime bridge protection and rebuilt it to its
> ...


Hello STAN, what a man you are, you never cease to amaze me with your past experiences, still not surprising, you being thirty years ploughing the ocean, I often wonder at the sights you and men like you have seen in those years, and what ships, sail and steam you have looked upon in passing on the high seas and in ports-harbours and estuarys around the world.
Thank you for your reply,
Kindest of Regards,
Tom.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Fantastic model. Looks quite large - shipbuilder style model. 
Bob
PS Not me Shipbuilder, but the professional style shipbuilders models that were produced years ago to the highest standards!


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Shipbuilder said:


> Fantastic model. Looks quite large - shipbuilder style model.
> Bob
> PS Not me Shipbuilder, but the professional style shipbuilders models that were produced years ago to the highest standards!


Hello, Shipbuilder, thank you for your reply, your comments tell me the depth of knowledge you have of model ships, as I got the inspiration to build her from the dockyard models I came across while
browsing the web, as you say all built pre war.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------

